# APR Presents the 2.0T (EA113) Intake Manifold Runner Flap Delete (RFD)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present an intake manifold Runner Flapper Delete System for 2.0T FSI (EA113) OEM intake manifold.










Product Page

The APR Runner Flap Delete System (RFD) is a motorsport inspired upgrade designed to eliminate airflow restrictions within the factory intake manifold. This product is for anyone looking to maximize performance on highly tuned engines.

The runner flaps are individual plates, much like a throttle body flap, located within the intake manifold runners. Unfortunately even when opened to the maximum position, the flaps still represent an airflow restriction as illustrated in the graphic below.










The APR RFD System fills the voids in each runner after removing the runner flaps. Each piece is precision CNC machined from billet aluminum on APR's live tooling in house lathe.

Simply removing the runner flaps can cause adverse running conditions during cold start. However through proper ECU recalibrations, APR's able to provide RFD specific software for all APR software stages to eliminate this harsh running condition. This is a free upgrade for all existing APR ECU Upgrade customers.










*Power Gains:* At Stage 3 airflow levels, typical results showed a decrease in turbocharger lag, more than a 10 ft-lbs of torque gain and more than a 10 horsepower gain.

*Recommendations:* This modification is recommended for APR Stage 2+ and higher modified engines. 

*Application:* For all 2.0T FSI (EA113) factory intake manifolds. If you're unsure which you have, please call for assistance.

*Part Number:*

MS100033

*Price:*

$199.99

*Where to Buy:*

You may purchase this item locally at any APR Dealer. Please use our dealer locator tool to locate a dealer near you. Alternatively you may purchase the item online through our RFD Product Page.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Damnit, beat me to the thread.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

cldub said:


> Damnit, beat me to the thread.


ahhh, that was your "Interesting!" thread I'm guessing...

hmmm, might be interested in doing this
I wonder how much labor is involved in doing this...and if I do it at home, will I be able to clean out the intake manifold at the same time from carbon build-up...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

do u have file for stage 1?
or its only for those with 2+?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We can make a file at any stage.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Any updates on new K04 software for FSI? Will this be able to be added to it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> Any updates on new K04 software for FSI?


not at this time. 



> Will this be able to be added to it?


Yes, it can be added now. Any ECU or stage that wants it, just ask, and we'll upload it to our server.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

NYCameron said:


> ahhh, that was your "Interesting!" thread I'm guessing...
> 
> hmmm, might be interested in doing this
> I wonder how much labor is involved in doing this...and if I do it at home, will I be able to clean out the intake manifold at the same time from carbon build-up...


It's pretty easy if you've cleaned your valves before. After you have the intake manifold off, you simply separate the swingarm that adjusts the flap from the flapper motor, remove a clip holding the flaps in and they all will literally fall out.

The APR inserts are a tight fit so I doubt anyone can get them out at any point later. There haven't been any downsides that would make me want to switch back to the stock flaps.


























Dave


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> ahhh, that was your "Interesting!" thread I'm guessing...
> 
> hmmm, might be interested in doing this
> I wonder how much labor is involved in doing this...and if I do it at home, will I be able to clean out the intake manifold at the same time from carbon build-up...


Yeah man

I'm in the same boat, I still need to take a look at my valves, but I'm honestly a little nervous about tackling the job


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

what happens if you have to run the stock ecu map?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

crew219 said:


> It's pretty easy if you've cleaned your valves before. After you have the intake manifold off, you simply separate the swingarm that adjusts the flap from the flapper motor, remove a clip holding the flaps in and they all will literally fall out.
> 
> The APR inserts are a tight fit so I doubt anyone can get them out at any point later. There haven't been any downsides that would make me want to switch back to the stock flaps.
> 
> ...


how long have you been running them? also, will this be available for the TSI?


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

would be curious to see dyno results for this mod for stage 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

TechnikSLR said:


> how long have you been running them? also, will this be available for the TSI?


Been running them since late Jan 2012. 

TSI doesn't need it because it uses a much different flap design.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

How will this affect the CEL associated with a faulty flapper?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

cldub said:


> How will this affect the CEL associated with a faulty flapper?


I'm sure the tune removes the flapper motor.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

cldub said:


> How will this affect the CEL associated with a faulty flapper?


The software takes care of all of that, so you will not have a CEL. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> what happens if you have to run the stock ecu map?


We would simply make the change 'global' so it's also changed in stock mode, or else you would have running issues. The same is true on tunes that change injector sizes, fuel pump sizes, maf sizes, etc. If there's a physical change, we make the changes to all files so the car operates correctly.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

How will this mod be with my stage2+ revo golf R been looking at it for quite a few days now any side effects? Other than the cold start?? Cel's ?


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

crew219 said:


> It's pretty easy if you've cleaned your valves before. After you have the intake manifold off, you simply separate the swingarm that adjusts the flap from the flapper motor, remove a clip holding the flaps in and they all will literally fall out.
> 
> The APR inserts are a tight fit so I doubt anyone can get them out at any point later. There haven't been any downsides that would make me want to switch back to the stock flaps.
> 
> ...


Hmm, looks very nice! Real world impressions? Butt dyno wise?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

cldub said:


> Yeah man
> 
> I'm in the same boat, I still need to take a look at my valves, but I'm honestly a little nervous about tackling the job


I gotta try to find some time so that @rob cote can help me do it =) and maybe my lip kit at the same time...some time in the spring I'm guessing is when I'll try to tackle it



Arin, if we buy these and do it ourselves at home, will our cars be able to start and drive to our nearest APR dealer so that we can get the flash?


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Need dynosheets. Stage 2+ Majority? Or heck even Stage 1. I'm on Racefile so tehell I'm curious what the little
K03 sets at.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> Arin, if we buy these and do it ourselves at home, will our cars be able to start and drive to our nearest APR dealer so that we can get the flash?


Yes. It will be rough on cold start and if you try to boost it during cold start it will run really roughly. That will all be gone once you get the flash.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. It will be rough on cold start and if you try to boost it during cold start it will run really roughly. That will all be gone once you get the flash.


So, to clarify, with this installed you can get the reflash at any stage, but will see the most gains Stage2+ and further correct? Would we just have to pay labor fees for the reflash?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

cldub said:


> So, to clarify, with this installed you can get the reflash at any stage


Correct



> but will see the most gains Stage2+ and further correct?


Yes, basically as airflow levels increase, this mod will be come more useful from a power stand point. On stage 3 we measured roughly 10/10 HP and ft-lbs of torque with the RFD mod. 



> Would we just have to pay labor fees for the reflash?


That's entirely up to the dealer. I would expect most will charge you for their time. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks for the quick responses Arin. I can't imagine NGP would charge more than an hour worth of labor :thumbup:


----------



## P0299 (Mar 18, 2012)

Will this get me any top speed gains? I'm trying to get my A3 to 300km/h (186MPH).


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

With this tune will the car produce a "not ready" emissions code? I already have one for the cats and if this sets of another the car wouldn't pass emissions.


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

P0299 said:


> Will this get me any top speed gains? I'm trying to get my A3 to 300km/h (186MPH).


For reaching top speeds the air resistance (drag) is the main enemy. Every HP you can gain means that your car will be able to push through the air density better.
However I can't comment on this mod, can't say how many more km/h these extra HP will give you, but the idea is it will give you something.
This something however is also influenced by other factors too, for instance body aerodynamics.
If I we're to look for top speed I will optimize the aerodynamics first, but that's a job for the pros and usually involves a wind tunnel :laugh:

But before you do all this, make sure you have proper wheels/tires/brakes for those kind of speeds.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> With this tune will the car produce a "not ready" emissions code? I already have one for the cats and if this sets of another the car wouldn't pass emissions.


I just checked and all readiness tests pass. The exception was for catalyst efficiency, but that's because the car has no cat.


----------



## Brandon16Flores (Feb 17, 2012)

any ideas on labor cost ?


----------

